# Pretty rare schwinn stingray pieces



## vastingray (Apr 9, 2020)

Picked up a couple of these rare guys nos 20 in springers in the box and the nos persons seats  nfs just figured you might like to see these


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 10, 2020)

Very cool forks. Never saw the box for them. Thanks for posting.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 10, 2020)

wow very cool indeed !!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 10, 2020)

Very nice! That polo would look great on my 64.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Very cool, you should share the story on your find. It's always cool to hear the stories behind the finds.


----------



## kasper (Apr 10, 2020)

Wow......


----------



## Jamie_h (Apr 15, 2020)

thanks for posting!


----------

